# Worm Composter



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Trying to win my annual "Tomatoe Battle" with my neighbor this year so I purchased my new secret weapon. It's a worm composter from www.wormswrangler.com.

Think it will help me win?

Has anyone ever used one?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I have been looking at those myself. The guy on Gardening by the Yard said they work great. Let me know how it turns out. I might have to get one. If I am not mistaken I think the "red wigglers" are the best worms to use in those. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Well the worms are doing their job so far. Shy little buggers they are.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

How is that worm composter working out for you so far? I have been looking at them hard lately. How many trays are you using? I guess I should go 5 trays if I do it.

Tate


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

It's working pretty good. I only purchased one pound of worms and wish I had got two. They are eating away on kitchen scraps and shredded newspaper. So far only one tray but looking forward to adding more.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I buy mine for $20.00. 30 lbs. some have free shippin.. 30 lbs is a lot of worm doo... used it all last year..

http://www.bizrate.com/fertilizers/wiggle-worm-earthworm-castings-30lb--pid1794943854/


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Worms eat their body weight each day. You can get coffee grounds at your local starbucks. The worms eat them and plants like them for fertilizer too. I put grounds around my plants to bring the worms in to aerate the soil around them.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Rabbit poop also helps when worked into the soil before planting.


----------

